# A couple pics of my birds



## pugsandkids (Mar 24, 2010)

Jack, my LSC2. Lots of personality, he sings, dances, calls the dogs, answers the phone. And tries to sweet talk his way out of trouble!

http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss113/pugsandkids/Jackwithheart.jpg

Torino, Quaker parrot. I love birds and their silly ways, this one plays peekaboo!

http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss113/pugsandkids/Torinofeathered.jpg


----------



## terryo (Mar 24, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!! We had a Yellow Nape for years and if I put my handbag down on the table he would go and pull everything out and look at each thing, and see if it was something to eat, before it threw it off the table. They are so entertaining. I was his "person", and unfortunately when we got my last son (5 th) he was so jealous and would take any opportunity to go after the baby. I had to keep him in his cage and eventually we had to give him away. It was heartbreaking for us.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful! When we were kids we taught our little parakeet to steal our dad's cigarettes (we didn't like him smoking.) The bird would steal one out of the pack and then shred it! (It's a wonder we didn't poison the little thing - letting it tear up tobacco like that!)


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 24, 2010)

I have seen parrots but dont own one myself, if it isnt too cheeky to ask:
If its not any trouble for you, and if it is do-able..can you record them talking so I can hear them LMAO!
Only if you wouldnt mind, and again if it is do-able..is it do-able TFO??
Thank x


----------

